# Edificio ICONO de Asunción del Paraguay



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

Por un lado me dá una inmensa alegría que Asunción esté construyendo el edificio más alto del Paraguay,por otro lado,me apena que Lima siendo 10 (diez) veces más grande que Asunción,no tenga un edificio de esa altura y cantidad de pisos !!!!... 
El Edificio Icono si todo sale bien,se terminará a fines del 2008 y tendrá 37 pisos y 136 metros de altura. 
Acá les paso un render y una foto de como vá la construcción del mismo :


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

pero no me gusta :S esta muy larguirucho... es como que solo tienen el afan de llegar alto, no importa como


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Pura influencia brasileña*

Ten en cuenta que Paraguay al igual que Bolivia,tienen mucha influencia a la hora de construir edificios altos...de todos modos,a mi tampoco me gusta mucho,pero bien vale el empeño y empuje de construirlo !!!!... 


Trujillo_Rocks said:


> pero no me gusta :S esta muy larguirucho... es como que solo tienen el afan de llegar alto, no importa como


----------



## alejandro.c (Nov 23, 2007)

se lo ve un poco solitario en medio de esas casas


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

MIRAFLORINO, ES QUE EN ASUNCIÓN NO HAY TERREMOTOShno: ES IMPRESIONANTE ESE EDIFICIO DE SÓLO VERLO ME DA VÉRTIGOS:nuts:


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

No me gusta nada ese diseño pero bien por las inversiones en el sector construcción. Lia, ahora en la actualidad el factor sismicidad ya no es impedimento para crecer verticalmente, eso quedó hasta en los años 90s... 

Dodi, el Westin de Lima tendrá 35 pisos y una altura superior a los 140 metros, asi que mal no estamos y tampoco es factor decisivo o determinante ni de punto comparativo, expecto estadísticamente a modo de hobby entre rascaciólogos.


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Flacuchento el building, quieren llegar alto y eso es lo que importa, aunque nicaraguas me subo a ese edificio parece una totora que se quebrara con el viento


----------



## Anlysixth (Oct 17, 2007)

skyperu34 said:


> No me gusta nada ese diseño pero bien por las inversiones en el sector construcción. Lia, ahora en la actualidad el factor sismicidad ya no es impedimento para crecer verticalmente, eso quedó hasta en los años 90s...
> 
> Dodi, el Westin de Lima tendrá 35 pisos y una altura superior a los 140 metros, asi que mal no estamos y tampoco es factor decisivo o determinante ni de punto comparativo, expecto estadísticamente a modo de hobby entre rascaciólogos.


Si Sky, solo que por el factor sismicidad es más barato hacer un edificio alto allá que acá. hasta donde tengo entendido. creo que a eso se refería Lia.

Por otro lado definitivamente, es un icono de altura, pero para nada un icono de buen gusto ta feito. Si me dijeran, te ofrecemos ese como el edificio más alto de Lima diría. (Chocavento te queremos!!!")


----------



## A380luis (Nov 3, 2007)

no me gustan esas franjas rojas, pero igual me alegra que en paraguay se estén construyendo edificios de altura


----------



## Aedus (Dec 29, 2006)

Por el nombre del thread pensé que se trataba de un ícono de la ciudad, pero veo que así es su nombre. De todas maneras tratan de llamar la atención con ese color rojo intenso y con su altura. No hay proporción entre su altura y su ancho, resulta muy alargado. Si fuera la mitad de alto sería más agradable.


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

demasiado largo y angosto... eso no le hace verse muy bien... eso afirma denuevo que no necesariamente cantidad es mejor que calidad  saludos.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Interesante, pero el diseño no es de lo mejor y ese rojo ... :weird:


----------



## Laser (Jan 2, 2006)

A mi tampoco me gusta, ademas no se luce en medio de esa urba


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Spero verlo terminado .. para dar una apreciación .. un poco mas objetiva. L render m dió una idea ...


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

tampco me gusta q fea es la influencia brasileña al menos en este edificio


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

A mi si me vacila un poco , se parece ( en la altura y ancho ) al edificio ese que no se llego a construir en Cartagena , armaron el skeleto pero de ahi lo tiraron pa'bajo.


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*No me gusta mucho, pero en fin, ya està casi terminado.*


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

A mi tampoco me parece tan feo, lo veo moderno.


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Algo raro, pero normal.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Lo destacable es...*

no el edificio en sí,sino que para los que somos "rascaciólogos" (Scrapers),es una buena notícia que una capital pequeña sudamericana vaya alcanzando nuevas metas en las alturas de sus edificios... eso es de destacar... Si analizamos friamente... Asunción tiene poquito más de habitantes que Trujillo.... y sin embargo ya cuenta con una veintena de edificios que pasan de los 18 pisos !!!!... Y Trujillo ???... a eso voy... luego los peruanos son muy sueltos de boca para menospreciar a países como Bolivia,Ecuador y Paraguay...y sin embargo en esos 3 países,sus principales ciudades no tienen nada que envidiar a las màs importantes ciudades peruanas... dà para reflexionar !!!!.... no soy antipatriota,pero si creo ser honesto en mis apreciaciones...


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Alguien sabe cuantos pisos tiene el edificio? a mi si me parece bonito, estéticamente se ve interesante el color rojo le va bien.

saludos


----------



## olivense1085 (Jul 8, 2009)

La verdad no me gusta el diseno del edificio la altura es lo que lo salva, pero tampoco es tan alto, apenas le llevara un poco mas de 10 metros al westin, solo com oes delgadito, y lo que lo rodea son casas, pues se le bien alto, igual ojala pongan mas fotos del ICONO


----------



## mancholoco013 (May 3, 2009)

cesium said:


> Alguien sabe cuantos pisos tiene el edificio? a mi si me parece bonito, estéticamente se ve interesante el color rojo le va bien.
> 
> saludos


37:banana:


----------



## iL_Paragua (Jan 18, 2008)

rojo, feo, alto, flaco, etc... sigue siendo un edificio interesante para una ciudad mediana como Asuncion.


----------



## Pachu (Aug 4, 2008)

la altura final será de 142 m con 38 pisos y no de 137 m, son 22 m de diferencia con el Westin no 10, tal vez el Icono sea mas alto, pero el "curtain wall" del Westin lo deja mas lindo......


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

^^¿y ya lo terminaron?... van 2 años de obras


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Está casi terminado el "feo pirú" !!!!*

Pirú significa "flaco" en guaraní...


----------



## AQP166 (Jul 15, 2009)

Una clara muestra de que edificios más altos no significa mejores edificos, en fin...


----------



## djap85 (Dec 12, 2009)

lo bueno viene en frasco pequeño


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Ya me olvidé, al final en que altura quedará.


----------



## fundicionurbano (Jul 13, 2009)

se nota en asuncion no hay temblores


----------



## AQPYrwing (Aug 23, 2008)

en la ultima foto si se ve fatal... muy muy delgado...


----------



## Good_boy (Jun 13, 2009)

jajajaja el icono me encanta nomasss!


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

... en esas últimas fotos parece un espinazo :nuts:


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Eso es lo bueno de allá !!!!...*

El Paraguay es un país que no experimenta sismos (aunque han habido casi imperceptibles movimientos sísmicos como producto de ondas que han llegado desde la Argentina)... pero al primer sismo,todo se viene abajo !!!!.. 


fundicionurbano said:


> se nota en asuncion no hay temblores


----------



## pedronia (Aug 1, 2006)

bastante alto y muy flaco, aunque en el reander se ve muy alto para los 136 mt. es muy delgado y el diseño sencillo a mi personalmente no me gusta y menos para el edificio mas alto yo pondria un diseño esteticamente mejor y algo mas ancho. parece una torre de telecomunicaciones

pero bien igual un gran aporte para asuncion, le quita esa monotonia de edificios que tiene la ciudad. habra que verlo terminado y ver sus resultados. pero a mi al menos no me gusta

saludos


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Este thread tiene 3 años y desde el primer al último post se ven obras .... ¿¿¿¿tanto se demoran en construirlo o se ha quedado a medias hno:?????


----------



## juanchristian (Jun 25, 2008)

Ni ca****o me subo a ese edificio. Parece una escalera gigante o una grúa. El problema no es su altura sino que es demasiado delgado. De sólo verlo me da vértigo.


----------



## jairob (Apr 3, 2009)

Miraflorino said:


> Por un lado me dá una inmensa alegría que Asunción esté construyendo el edificio más alto del Paraguay,por otro lado,me apena que Lima siendo 10 (diez) veces más grande que Asunción,no tenga un edificio de esa altura y cantidad de pisos !!!!...
> El Edificio Icono si todo sale bien,se terminará a fines del 2008 y tendrá 37 pisos y 136 metros de altura.
> Acá les paso un render y una foto de como vá la construcción del mismo :


Miraflorino enamorado de Paraguay...mas parece paraguayo que peruano ...en lima no se construyen edificios muy altos siendo 1 de los motivos es que esta limitada la altura de los edificios por los municipios por ejemplo el de miraflores donde vives y el de san isidro donde donde vecinos tuyos dicen que les da sombra a sus casas , ademas dicen que saturan los servicios de agua y desague ,etc .
Ademas ten en cuenta que es 1 pais muy pequeño y evidentemente tienen que construir lo mas alto que puedan para que tengan mas espacio y como todos estan de acuerdo en eso nadie les pone limitaciones ni trabas en la altura como en Peru pasa


----------



## jairob (Apr 3, 2009)

Trujillo_Rocks said:


> de verdad Paraguay esta mejor que Peru en terminos economicos? me gustaria ver datos del percapita y el crecimiento economico de Paraguay


esta claro que no esta mejor economicamente que Peru solo hay que mirar las estadisticas generales he visto muchas de fotos de Asuncion la capital y comparada a Lima la verdad es que Lima se la lleva ...es 1 poco desabrida la ciudad...hay muchas fotos en que se ve que sus calles ni siquiera estan señalizadas en el suelo


----------

